# New here, looking for help, esp. w/ insomnia



## curious (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello all

Over the last four months (since late July) I've been stricken with a bunch of weird symptoms. Muscular twitching, appetite changes, weight loss, random dizzy spells, and insomnia, just to name a few. I've always been a skinny man, 6'0" and about 150-155 lbs baseline, and usually I can eat anything. As a kid I was told to check my thyroid every six months but I never did, until this happened. I'm 25 now. The difficulties sleeping are the worst. Could this be a thyroid issue? Any advice is appreciated from those who have been here before; this is so confusing. Thank you all so much!

tsh, 08/02/2011 = .5 uiu/ml, ref range .3-5.1
08/18/2011 = .47 uiu/ml, ref range .55-4.78
08/24/2011 = .4 uiu/ml, ref range .3-5.1
10/19/2011 = .353 uiu/ml ref range .45-4.5
11/10/2011 = .3 uiu/ml ref range .3-5.1

free t4, 08/23/2011 = 1.68 ng/dl, ref range .73-1.95
10/19/2011 = 1.86 ng/dl, ref range .82-1.77
11/10/2011 = 1.69 ng/dl, ref range .73-1.95

free t3, 08/23/2011 = 3.2 pg/ml, ref range 2.3-4.2
11/10/2011 = 3.3 pg/ml, ref range 2.3-4.2

thyroid peroxidase AB, 08/23/2011 = <10 IU/mL, ref range <35
11/10/2011= <10 IU/mL, ref range <35

thyroglobulin antibody, 11/10/2011 = <20, ref range <40

EDIT: TSI, 11/10/2011 = Negative

Other Stuff
testosterone, 11/10/2011= 307 ng/dl, ref range 292 - 1052
sex hormone binding globulin, 11/10/2011 = 29 nmol/l, ref range 16 - 94
calc free testosterone, 11/10/2011 = 6.5 ng/dl, ref range 4.8 - 25.0
Follicle stimulating hormone, 11/10/2011 = 4.0 MIU/ml, ref range 1.3-11.4
prolactin, 11/10/2011 = 5.7 ng/mL, ref range 3.0 - 30.0
luteinizing hormone, 11/10/2011 = 4.4 miu/mL, ref range 1.2-7.8

Is the drop in TSH from .5 to .3 significant?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

curious said:


> Hello all
> 
> Over the last four months (since late July) I've been stricken with a bunch of weird symptoms. Muscular twitching, appetite changes, weight loss, random dizzy spells, and insomnia, just to name a few. I've always been a skinny man, 6'0" and about 150-155 lbs baseline, and usually I can eat anything. As a kid I was told to check my thyroid every six months but I never did, until this happened. I'm 25 now. The difficulties sleeping are the worst. Could this be a thyroid issue? Any advice is appreciated from those who have been here before; this is so confusing. Thank you all so much!
> 
> ...


Tsh does fluctuate, even on an hourly basis so I would not think that was a huge change.

However, I do believe that you may be hyperthyroid even though your Free T3 tests are about mid-range. Most of us feel best when this is about 3/4 of the way in the range given by your lab and this raised an eyebrow because your FREE T4 is high and your TSH is low both of which would lead a person to think hyper and I do but the FT3 results lead me to think you have some antibody and immunoglobulin stuff going on.

I hope I am putting this so you understand. Given that TSH is so low and FT4 so high,we would also expect to see the FT3 high in the range and when it is not, antibodies or immunoglobulins (opposing ones) are suspected.

There are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies and immunoglobulins which are working the good guys against the bad guys.

It is my recommendation that you get this test.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Welcome to the board; we do have several very nice men here and I am sure they will pop in.


----------



## curious (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks Andros!

Everything you said makes sense, and I do appreciate the feedback. There's "something" going on, and it helps to know other people have been through the same thing.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

curious said:


> Thanks Andros!
> 
> Everything you said makes sense, and I do appreciate the feedback. There's "something" going on, and it helps to know other people have been through the same thing.


You are welcome; hope you can get that TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) test and soon.

It would not be a bad idea to get an ultra-sound also. There are many causes of hyper and cancer is one of them.


----------

